# The beautiful Sea of Green! (Commercial)



## Blow4Life (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello everyone! I've been wanting to start this thread but for personal reasons that couldn't be done until now. Instead of this being from start to finish, you'll see a lot of pics that are already in progress. Basicly, I'll be showing you the final crops before I shut down for the summer. I hate fighting the heat.

Here's the details:

size: This is not in a home. I have 3 rooms. 1 veg and 2 flower. The veg is about 18 x 18 and the 2 flower rooms are about 18 x 13. I constructed the rooms from wood and plastic wrap.

light: veg is 3 1000 watt MH lights on light movers. Each light runs about 12ft on the mover and is over the top of a table. I have the veg room divided into 3 equal sections of about 6 x 18. The 2 outside sections have tables that I built from ply wood and plastic with drains. The inside section is for my mothers. I plan to have 16 in all that will be in drip systems for high performance. So basicly there's 1 light over each table and 1 light over the moms. 
The flower rooms are divdied into 2 sections. Each section holds the same size table that I built in the veg but instead of 1 light, I have 4 1000 watt hps over each table. Each light is responsible for a 4 x 4 area. Each room holds 2 tables.

Soil: I use the sunshine mix #4. I use 5 gallon grow bags and it takes about 10 bails of dirt for each table.

Nutes: I use AN 2+ program.

Co2: yes

water: city

I've been at this for some years now and this works for me. If anybody has any questions please feel free as I will give specific details. If you don't then sit back and enjoy this ride. As I said before, this grow is already in progress and I'm beginning to shut it down but I'll try to take pics of only my final crop that way I can keep it in cronological order. I also have been storing pics of the construction because I've always wanted to do this so you'll get some pics of that too! Here's a couple of pics of 1 of the veg table and my twilght mom, she's huge!


----------



## panselmo1989 (Jan 2, 2009)

How long do you veg for?


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 2, 2009)

About a month. It might seem long but I did it this way in order to keep a constant harvest every month. I could speed it up but it doesn't matter.


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 2, 2009)

Looking interesting...


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey GrowTech, how do I add that link to this journal, like how did you do add that link where people can go directly to your groe journal when they see your posts?


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 3, 2009)

Here are pics of my 8" exhaust with an 8" carbon for my veg room and a small NL mom and a fresh batch of clones!


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 3, 2009)

More pics! My Hindu Kush mom, a new breaker box that I had to hard wire so I could power all 16 1000 watt hps lights. Also my light mover that runs over my moms and a new table that I built for one of my flower rooms.


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 3, 2009)

Here's one of the 6" carbons that exhaust for my flower room and a slight pic of the lights. I run 4 in a row with an 8" pulling to keep em cool. Also a new light about to go up, a pic of the sunshine, and one of my six res. They're 55 gallon drums.


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 3, 2009)

Here's a couple more res tanks, my MLC 4 that powers at 240 for my veg room. Nute stand and one of my flood tables that I use to get clones ready for my momma system. Its not in use right now since I'm finishing and tearing everything apart.

Hope everybody likes. The pics of those clones will be the final harvest so I'll be walking you through that harvest.


----------



## flamdrags420 (Jan 3, 2009)

the sidewayz pics are very annoying bro. Take the 5 minutes and rotate them please. Anyways. Looks sweet.


----------



## growinman (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey there, *Blow4Life*, I like it all a lot! Excellent set-up that you've been running!
Please tell your method for doing your clones in the rw plugs..... I 've tried and tried with little success---and I did it the way Al B. Fuct teaches. I run a bubble cloner to get my kids(95%) but think I am stressing them when I go to the hydroton......
Will most definately be following this....... What kind of building you in? Shed?
growinman


----------



## beeker187 (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks pretty serious nice grow how do you monitor temp and humidity in that big of a room


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 3, 2009)

Subscribed. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## DaGambler (Jan 3, 2009)

so you are running about 11k watts 24/7? 3k for the veg/mothers... and 8k for 2 different rooms 12/12 each... ?

so you have about 256 ladies between two different flower areas? 128 each room... 64 per (4' by 16') table... ?

sounds like pests would be your biggest problem unless you got this gal sewn up tight... since you don't grow during the heat of summer. You go for 2 crops a year then? The roofs and walls are only plastic and act something like a greenhouse allowing natural sunshine to supplement the low amount of veg. lighting? Do your lights shine through the plastic walls at nighttime?

i don't know if i'd actually want to be in your shoes... but i've dreamed of being in your shoes  sounds like a setup that would yeild around 32 lbs. a year pretty easily (2 crops). your electrical bill would SCARE the Hell out of me... but i've seen plenty of gas stations that run (16) 1000w HID's or more for around 10 hours a day... you'd still have to have some sort of cover i would imagine...


----------



## TexasWild (Jan 4, 2009)

I am IN! 

Can we see more photos of set up and girls!


----------



## Dirty Hautian (Jan 4, 2009)

so whats up with the carbon filters on the exhaust? and are they pulling air out of the room or putting it into the room? 
im wondering because im battling the problem of some really sweet smelling skunk. i have a parking lot right next to where i grow, and standing in the middle of the parking lot i can sometimes catch a whiff of that sweet skunk. right now im just venting the exhaust strait out of the top of the roof. from the outside it looks like a normal exhaust vent, and inside theres an air tight containment box/grow room about 5ftx3ftx4ft. from inside the garage, you cant smell or even see the growing chamber.. and people can be in there and not even notice whats going on behind the secret door.. but im worried that one day somone will smell it from outside.. someone that SHOULDNT find out about it.. does the carbon filters kill most of the odor? and if not.. is there any way that you know of to do so?


----------



## beeker187 (Jan 4, 2009)

i don't mean to bump this thread. but carbon filters work well but like anything they only last 2 grows then it should be re-packed . Just mount on a squirrel cage exhaust fan


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 6, 2009)

flamdrags420 said:


> the sidewayz pics are very annoying bro. Take the 5 minutes and rotate them please. Anyways. Looks sweet.


 
Got you flame! i just ain't use to this process of loading yet. By the way, does anybody know how to and the link to this thread to myself. Like, how someone always has the link to their thread on the bottom of any posts they make?


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 6, 2009)

growinman said:


> Hey there, *Blow4Life*, I like it all a lot! Excellent set-up that you've been running!
> Please tell your method for doing your clones in the rw plugs..... I 've tried and tried with little success---and I did it the way Al B. Fuct teaches. I run a bubble cloner to get my kids(95%) but think I am stressing them when I go to the hydroton......
> Will most definately be following this....... What kind of building you in? Shed?
> growinman


 What's up growin man! Thanks for checking me out although I think I put this thread in the wrong forum, (maybe grow journal) Thats a good success rate. I could honestly say thats about the same for me but I do understand your concern about stress when transplanting. I keep it simple. I just wet the cubes weather its RW or those tree bark cubes. I use room temp water. No ph balance, nutes, NOTHING. Just tap water, I got city water so it may not work for you depending on your water. I use to have well water so I had to go buy like 100 gallons of RO water every todays. I cut em at 45, dip em in gel and put em under a dome. No heat matts and I put em it the shade behind on of my moms in the veg room. 2-3 weeks, I'm good! I'll be showing the whole process in a couple of days.

Building, ???


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 6, 2009)

beeker187 said:


> Looks pretty serious nice grow how do you monitor temp and humidity in that big of a room


 
What up beek. I just got one of those temp and hum thermos thingieys. Its got a cord on it that I run to the canopy of my girls. I gives me the high and the low for the canopy and where I got it hung. That way I can be more precise.. I use a lot of fans to keep all the air moving good.


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 6, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> Subscribed. Looking forward to this one.


 
Thanks for checking me out young artist!


----------



## SocalsFinestMMJ (Jan 6, 2009)

what kinda nute from avanced nutrients???... im using AN for my op alwell but it the sensi bloom A&B 2+ program..... hope to see this one finish and plenty of pics.. how u power all those lights?


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 6, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> so you are running about 11k watts 24/7? 3k for the veg/mothers... and 8k for 2 different rooms 12/12 each... ?
> 
> so you have about 256 ladies between two different flower areas? 128 each room... 64 per (4' by 16') table... ?
> 
> ...


 
Mr. Math Mathmatition, I see you You're almost dead on but you forgot the GREED factor. I put 68 on a table, why? why not? They fit. The lighting is dead on unless we really got serious veg 18/6 but thats damn close. Bugs, no problem! I treat with neam oil every month veg, wk 2 and fl week 2. That stuffs amazing and bugs can't get adapted to it unlike all those pesticides. Not to mention its NATURAL, who don't love that.

Off with the 2 crops a year thing. GREED factor again. If I cut clones every 4wks, give 2 wks to root. veg for 4 wks. and flower for 8 wks. Run it perpetual because each 2 tbls can handle 4 wks. so for ex. starting in sept. cut clones on the 1st, go to veg on the 15th. on the 29th, cut clones again, repeating this cycle, I harvest 2 table every month giving 14 wks to initial harvest and off time. greenhouse theory good! Although I'd love to know what you think about that theory on veg plants need 4 times less light veg then fl?? I've heard pro's and con's but I'd love to know what you think Light leeks, not much but I use the cracks for intakes. I'll explain later because someone else asked a question about that so I don't want to give it up but if you reading the whole thread, you'll see why.

My shoes don't look to good from here either but the GREED factor is such a factor. 

Lights bill ??


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 6, 2009)

TexasWild said:


> I am IN!
> 
> Can we see more photos of set up and girls!


 
Texas whooo! They still hanging people down there? No offense please. Here you go but I'm trying not to give em all away just yey, this grow is done but I'm gonna do it like its happening. Just wanna walk everybody through the whole process of 2 tbls 1 time. But GOOD shots soon to come but here's a little more for now. Hope I get em straight up this time


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 6, 2009)

Dirty Hautian said:


> so whats up with the carbon filters on the exhaust? and are they pulling air out of the room or putting it into the room?
> im wondering because im battling the problem of some really sweet smelling skunk. i have a parking lot right next to where i grow, and standing in the middle of the parking lot i can sometimes catch a whiff of that sweet skunk. right now im just venting the exhaust strait out of the top of the roof. from the outside it looks like a normal exhaust vent, and inside theres an air tight containment box/grow room about 5ftx3ftx4ft. from inside the garage, you cant smell or even see the growing chamber.. and people can be in there and not even notice whats going on behind the secret door.. but im worried that one day somone will smell it from outside.. someone that SHOULDNT find out about it.. does the carbon filters kill most of the odor? and if not.. is there any way that you know of to do so?


 
Hatian Jack. Where you from, Miami? Carbon's pulling it out. No intakes, just let it come through the cracks. If you do you math right, the pressure created from those fans should pull plenty air in through cracks. Keeps odar really down even when fans off (Co2) and when they're on (Co2 off), they air exchange is quit, 5 min, and then Co2 back on. They got those machines, I call em comp but they've got specific names like Air 3 Controller, etc. The important thing is effiency. Co2 $$$$

Carbon's are the best at killing odar! With out em, that someone will definately find out. Carbon's the only way to go.


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 6, 2009)

beeker187 said:


> i don't mean to bump this thread. but carbon filters work well but like anything they only last 2 grows then it should be re-packed . Just mount on a squirrel cage exhaust fan


Nice beek, but how longs 2 grows? You are correct though. I repack mine every 18 wks.


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 6, 2009)

SocalsFinestMMJ said:


> what kinda nute from avanced nutrients???... im using AN for my op alwell but it the sensi bloom A&B 2+ program..... hope to see this one finish and plenty of pics.. how u power all those lights?


 
The Finest hugh! I believe you, how can I get some though Lol

Thats what I run, Sensi 2+. A,B, tea, fulvic, humic, b52, scorp, sensizyme, pirianha, etc. I hate the stopped making the Colosall Bud Blast. I used to put that stuff in my foiler and WOW. Huge fan leaves

Hope you see it finish too bro, with plenty of flicks.

Lights, I use the MLC 8. You can run 8 1000's on on box and it only takes 40 amps to do it. Thats how I run 2 rooms. 2 MLC 8's basicly on all day, 1 on and then the other 12/12. Ain't nature beautiful


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 6, 2009)

I got it GroTech!


----------



## growinman (Jan 7, 2009)

Blow4Life said:


> Building, ???


Great Thread!!

'Building....???'------no, you said you weren't in your house or something similar...... Myself, I built a complete enviornment in a shed out on the property with 60amp service...... it was so much easier in the house..... but finally have it dialed in......after many trials and errors.....

Thanks for the info on your clones.......


----------



## TexasWild (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes Blow4Life, 

They do still hang some down here but its mostly prison time now!

The saying is......

Come on vacation, leave on probation, come back for revocation, stay on incarceration!


First state to make weed illegal, that should say enough!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 8, 2009)

fucking sweet! gotta love guys with balls, get you that money!


----------



## Cato Zen (Jan 8, 2009)

Re: the breaker box... got wiring diagrams? New service or sub service off existing service main?


----------



## Cato Zen (Jan 8, 2009)

Geez ...Man how _do_ you keep the power bill stealthy?


----------



## Cato Zen (Jan 8, 2009)

Just hypothetically, of course!


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Jan 8, 2009)

yeah cato im wit u. im doin a sog op as well but ur shit is dream grow. where can i get a circuit box hookup like that. im a bonehead wit hookin up electric. can i have a box installed in my crib before i grow. like wen i harvest my hindu,narkush,dieselryder i wanna invest in a breaker box setup like urs. if u dont mind me askin how much is dat mcl 8 cost?


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 8, 2009)

growinman said:


> Great Thread!!
> 
> 'Building....???'------no, you said you weren't in your house or something similar...... Myself, I built a complete enviornment in a shed out on the property with 60amp service...... it was so much easier in the house..... but finally have it dialed in......after many trials and errors.....
> 
> Thanks for the info on your clones.......


 
no prob with the cloning thing. 

60amps! You could do a lot of damage with that. The house is so much easier and you dial everything in perfect. Its just the fact of sitting on that BOMB. When your big, they coming! Its only a matter of when but sooner or later. To much personal shit at the crib for that. It gives em to much to use against you.

Good idea with the shed though


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 8, 2009)

TexasWild said:


> Yes Blow4Life,
> 
> They do still hang some down here but its mostly prison time now!
> 
> ...


 
 Never take that vacation. Its a cold world man, be cool! One day it might be legal and thats when we could all be like the Phillip Morris Co. The guys already good gonna get the best jobs. Its a long shot but thats why we gotta VOTE! We can make a difference just takes time. Look how far we've come now. (Cali) It ain't perfect but at least its something. When they reead the history books it'll seem so short, just a 100 years Thats anybodies lifetime but think about the future


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 8, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> fucking sweet! gotta love guys with balls, get you that money!


 And you do the same my man! Then make a difference!


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 8, 2009)

Cato Zen said:


> Just hypothetically, of course!


 
Just hypothetically, I got know blue prints, I keep it all in my head. To answer your question is kinda hard. Lets just say that every "service" has a certain amount of amps no matter what. Leave a little on and take ALOT off. #1 Pay your bills on time!


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 8, 2009)

chicagokushman23 said:


> yeah cato im wit u. im doin a sog op as well but ur shit is dream grow. where can i get a circuit box hookup like that. im a bonehead wit hookin up electric. can i have a box installed in my crib before i grow. like wen i harvest my hindu,narkush,dieselryder i wanna invest in a breaker box setup like urs. if u dont mind me askin how much is dat mcl 8 cost?


 
You get the box and wite at Home De Pot. MLC $300 est. I use to do the same thing in homes man. 

Nice strains! I wish I could grow strains like yours, how long does it take the dieselryder to finish? (flower time only from time you flip) I got some of the hindu too! Not a heavy yielder but its worth it. Never heard of the narkush but sounds narly dude. I could talk about strains all day. What you think about how hard it is to get good genetics in the state? When ever I order seeds, I just get a mix of shit, no matter what I order. I once got some Master Kush from Dutch Passion Seed Co. All the seed that were female all looked the same. I got some that had every seed look and grow different. From the flower time to color, size, etc. I hate that Right now, I'll be honest. I got some Northern Lights right now that will blow your socks off. It don't got that kush smell but resin is on a bed of ice. Still gets me 2 zips a plant. I'm gonna try and get some 30x shots but I gotta work on my camera game.


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Jan 8, 2009)

i go with attitude or dopeseeds. nl is da shit bro. narkush is from seedsman. hindu i got from nirvana. the dieselryder takes 8to9 weeks but im givin it 12 weeks. thx for da info on da breaker bro. im also experimenting wit the banana peel method. they say enclose ur seeds in a tupperware with nana peels for a couple weeks then germ. the ethylene gas they give off is supposed to help seeds go fem. juis an experiment. i did that wit all my seeds an currently have some auto kushesxwhite russian soakin in da gasses, lol. ill post pics in my journal as soon as da sex show on the dr. a couple weeks after that ill flower the kushes so i will def keep u posted. kush is da shit out here in chicago, an so is sourd, nycd, or anything wit da hint of diesel in it. as long as its official. so thats y i focus on commercial kush grows. FAMILY GOTTA EAT YA DIG


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad you could dedicate so much space to my love maryjane. She will take care of you if you take care of her


----------



## THE HOODFELLA (Jan 8, 2009)

any new pics?


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Jan 11, 2009)

hows it goin blow. wuz jus at wally world in palatine. got any new pics?


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jan 11, 2009)

very nice grow brother..love the setup, keep it easy but productive...weres ur NL from?? have u guys seen dr atomics NL X THAI?? anyhow love what u got i'll be watching...goodluck,be safe and peace......meangreen..


----------



## flex (Jan 11, 2009)

nice grow... i want to see what happened in the flowering rooms ) subscribed !


----------



## bryant228 (Jan 11, 2009)

damn dude, nice grow! subscribed


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 12, 2009)

lol... but you gotta love the south


TexasWild said:


> Yes Blow4Life,
> 
> They do still hang some down here but its mostly prison time now!
> 
> ...


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Jan 12, 2009)

hey blow, jus found a site that ships to us an they have east coast sour d, tw, and chemo. they also have purple wreck


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 20, 2009)

chicagokushman23 said:


> i go with attitude or dopeseeds. nl is da shit bro. narkush is from seedsman. hindu i got from nirvana. the dieselryder takes 8to9 weeks but im givin it 12 weeks. thx for da info on da breaker bro. im also experimenting wit the banana peel method. they say enclose ur seeds in a tupperware with nana peels for a couple weeks then germ. the ethylene gas they give off is supposed to help seeds go fem. juis an experiment. i did that wit all my seeds an currently have some auto kushesxwhite russian soakin in da gasses, lol. ill post pics in my journal as soon as da sex show on the dr. a couple weeks after that ill flower the kushes so i will def keep u posted. kush is da shit out here in chicago, an so is sourd, nycd, or anything wit da hint of diesel in it. as long as its official. so thats y i focus on commercial kush grows. FAMILY GOTTA EAT YA DIG


 
What up Kush! I don't know about the banana peel thing, I just like to pop em regular and see what I get. Seems like feminized seeds go hermie. Sounds interesting though. How can you constantly mention where you're from? Don't you ever get scared of somebody tracing or figuring out something  I don't know much about computer security but I was just wondering.


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 20, 2009)

bleezyg420 said:


> Glad you could dedicate so much space to my love maryjane. She will take care of you if you take care of her


Thats crazy bleez! Where both in love with the same girl! Hope she's takin care of both of us.


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 20, 2009)

THE HOODFELLA said:


> any new pics?


Sorry bro! Been havin trouble downloading from this new camera. I'll have it anyday now so stay tuned!


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 20, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> very nice grow brother..love the setup, keep it easy but productive...weres ur NL from?? have u guys seen dr atomics NL X THAI?? anyhow love what u got i'll be watching...goodluck,be safe and peace......meangreen..


69?? Freaky hugh? Lol! NL is from Nirvana. Thanks for the love meangreen!


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 20, 2009)

flex said:


> nice grow... i want to see what happened in the flowering rooms ) subscribed !


Thanks for checking me out flex!


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 20, 2009)

bryant228 said:


> damn dude, nice grow! subscribed


Thanks bry! Glad to see ya


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 20, 2009)

Masterofgenetics said:


> lol... but you gotta love the south


Yes in deed Mr. Master!


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 20, 2009)

chicagokushman23 said:


> hey blow, jus found a site that ships to us an they have east coast sour d, tw, and chemo. they also have purple wreck


 We gotta hook up kush man! Where's wallie world? What are the best strains that you've heard of that are 8 weekers? The 8 week thing is pretty important because of my rotation.


----------



## viscous (Jan 20, 2009)

What up blow4life! jus wanted to say awsome job! Im trying to work my way up to something like your doing out of the house,could you give me any tips on how to grow safely BIG out of da house!


----------



## Kush28 (Jan 21, 2009)

Awesome grow! I have 4kw to work with and am planning to go vertical. I saw your growing twilight, I just germed 10 of them. What do you think of this strain? Also, does it purple without cool temps? I never could find much info about twilight. Keep us updated!


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Jan 22, 2009)

wuts up blow. hows everything. i came across some purple kush 2 days ago. i had a whole qp of it but u kno that shits all gone now. lol blow hit me up so we can pass a cupple blunts or bowls sometime. i was at woodfield a few days ago buying a coach purse for my mom. it was her bday an she loves dat coach shit.


----------



## growinman (Jan 22, 2009)

Great to see you back around *Blow4Life*! Thought you may have ducked out of here.........really glad you didn't! It'll be really cool to see the changes when you get some new pics up!!
Right On!! Keep it GREEN!! <---some purp works toooooooo

growinman


----------



## gotkush? (Jan 26, 2009)

your the man blow, cant wait to see more. whats your average yield per two tables?


----------



## flex (Jan 27, 2009)

whats up ? is there any updates/pics


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Jan 28, 2009)

blow, how u been. hows the smoke?


----------



## Blow4Life (Feb 2, 2009)

viscous said:


> What up blow4life! jus wanted to say awsome job! Im trying to work my way up to something like your doing out of the house,could you give me any tips on how to grow safely BIG out of da house!


Thanks viscous! Glad you checked me out. As far as the house thing goes? Just don't do it where you live and regardless of what anybody says, jump the meter for elec. If you don't, your bill will get you popped.


----------



## Blow4Life (Feb 2, 2009)

Kush28 said:


> Awesome grow! I have 4kw to work with and am planning to go vertical. I saw your growing twilight, I just germed 10 of them. What do you think of this strain? Also, does it purple without cool temps? I never could find much info about twilight. Keep us updated!


Thanks 28. What does the 28 mean?

4k is good bread to work with. I've never went vert although its something I'd like to. I just can't imagine how to get the maintenence down. Twilight sucks I'm just gone keep it real. They hermie'd, barely any purp. I run my temps around 75 so maybe I should of went lower but fuck that. You can tell when something has promise or not and that strain didn't. Hope you have better luck than I did.


----------



## Blow4Life (Feb 2, 2009)

growinman said:


> Great to see you back around *Blow4Life*! Thought you may have ducked out of here.........really glad you didn't! It'll be really cool to see the changes when you get some new pics up!!
> Right On!! Keep it GREEN!! <---some purp works toooooooo
> 
> growinman


I ain't gone yet growinman. I got some new pics. Things had got way out of wack but they're getting back good now. I think I posted a pic of my 8" exhaust but this is the other side of the room I think. There are 140 clones in all. The others are the clones that just got planted. I plan on putting a 100 on each table now because the strains aren't heavy yeilders. I just dropped to 3 gallon bags now.


----------



## Blow4Life (Feb 2, 2009)

gotkush? said:


> your the man blow, cant wait to see more. whats your average yield per two tables?


More pics Mr Kush. 

Yeild varies depending on strain. Right now I got Hindu Kush and a really frosty pheno of the NL. They're just both really low yeilders so I'm trying to beef em up. Let's say at the worst about 12lbs.


----------



## Blow4Life (Feb 2, 2009)

flex said:


> whats up ? is there any updates/pics


 
Sorry to keep you waitin flex. The pics above are my 2nd table with 3 gal pots instead of the 5's. There's also a nice pic of the Hindu in the beginning of week 7. Buds that I'm sweating. And my other table in week 5.


----------



## Blow4Life (Feb 2, 2009)

Basicly. I've had a few probs that I had to work out. I've had to add a humidifier to my veg room. It was running at around 40% and sometimes dipping in the low 30's but now I'm in the 60's.

Also I had to add a hum. to my dry room as low hum made my buds dry to fast also. It was the same as my veg at worst but now its in the 50's.

I also went to 3 gal bags instead of the 5's because I can now fit about a 100 on a table. It just doesn't seem to yeild enough for the 68 so I'm beefing it up a little.

I've also been researching this new Co2 burner. http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=8816 Its pretty cheap and I can run it with this http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=1753 and plug them both into my air 3 controller so they work in conjunction with the exhaust fans. Seems pretty simple and cheap too. I ordered one today so I'll post pics when I get it and let everyone know how it works. Thanks again for checking me out and stay tuned for my beautiful sea's of green!


----------



## Blow4Life (Feb 2, 2009)

chicagokushman23 said:


> blow, how u been. hows the smoke?


 
Mr. Chitown! You already know! ITS GOOD!


----------



## growinman (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks like you are keeping yourself very busy there!!<----FUN WORK!
So tell me, how does that portable a/c do for you?? Is it a 12,ooo btu? That wasn't just a humidifier I saw was it? I have use a 12,000bt Sunpentown a/c and it works great, but then my 12/12 room is only 6' x 11' or thereabouts.....and I dont vent my lights(2000wts) and only exhaust 50% of the time........
It's looking awesome in there!!!

growinman


----------



## SUPERHANDS (Feb 6, 2009)

_*All nice work blow, if i had the space i would be doing the very same, respect to the man in the ice cream van.*_


----------



## Cato Zen (Feb 8, 2009)

Dude I read your Commercial a month ago and promptly re-organized my entire grow concept. thanx. After looking at your pix, the idea and concept of rotation finally made sense. i started seedlings and germination in two week cycles. i'm sure I'll continue reading this thread for as long as it exists. If I really nderstood all the icons and widgets I probably use the smilie that kisses your arse. Dude you the Man.


----------



## viscous (Feb 19, 2009)

Blow4Life said:


> Thanks viscous! Glad you checked me out. As far as the house thing goes? Just don't do it where you live and regardless of what anybody says, jump the meter for elec. If you don't, your bill will get you popped.


Thanks blow4life for responding,but i have only my house for now. Any ideas where else i could go, i have a bunch more equipment that i cant use here. thanks in advance!


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 22, 2009)

Dude the day you need a room mate holla at me.. I even sleep in lawn chair in the flower room....j/k

I not sure if I understand what your name means though.. either head or cocaine?...lol


----------



## maryjane2029 (May 11, 2009)

what happened here? I hope nothing bad went down. Come black blow and show us those pics you promised ages ago!

Peace/Love/Joy


----------



## SDSativa (Sep 2, 2009)

whats up blow, nice setup man. I got a quick question. I see you are using the CAP MLC-4, and was wondering if there are any special ways to set it up? I was thinking about getting one, but don't know if I could hook it up in an apartment. Is there just a power cord you plug into the wall? I know you need to give it 240v, but don't know much more than that. Any info would help, thanks.


----------



## zorkan (Sep 2, 2009)

Blow4Life said:


> This is not in a home. constructed the rooms from wood and plastic wrap.
> 
> MH lights on light movers.
> 
> ...


if ur outside and using plastic wrap certainly people can see in.. expecially with light movers and alot of lights
Why do you care about smell?


----------



## Wohjew (Sep 2, 2009)

how do i subscribe ? i cant find it


----------



## zorkan (Sep 2, 2009)

lol didnt realize how long ago it was


----------



## SDSativa (Sep 2, 2009)

zorkan said:


> lol didnt realize how long ago it was


Yeah, I just looked at the date and don't think I'll get an answer.lol


----------



## zorkan (Sep 2, 2009)

hes in prison lol


----------



## zorkan (Sep 5, 2009)

zorkan said:


> hes in prison lol


 
jerk!! thats not funny


----------



## shake shake (Oct 2, 2009)

hey dude iam trying to make u a firend cause i have some question i would like to ask you personaly. iam kinda going in your direction. would be greatful for your insight


----------



## shake shake (Oct 2, 2009)

hey blow man hit me when u get back to earth bro. i have some questions. u could really help me man.


----------



## imdaman (Mar 5, 2010)

is there a way to automate the fert/ h20? in the flower and veg room? currently i have to manually do it in my operation, but i was considering a top feed from the res with a few pumps, just need to organize it wisely so im not tripping over wires and hoses. what do you do about run off? is that what the plastic linned table is for? but then where does it go after it lands in the table?
curious, because im enlarging my operation and these problems were solved in my old room, but in the new place i gotta get creative, maybe a overflow valve set low in the table to a second runoff res that id have to empty occasionally? 
when using the grow bags and they sit in the pool of runoff, does the root have a tendency to build up salts where the water was pooling?
your advise is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Blow4Life (Sep 20, 2012)

After 31/2 the kid back home. Missed everyone so much.


----------



## birdmananyweather (Sep 20, 2012)

holy shit bro?! did you get popped with the grow?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah? How was prison? Details please...


----------



## Blow4Life (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah man, I got popped! Couldn't believe how fucked up prison was/is. It wasn't worth it at all. From here on I'm keeping it personnal.


----------



## IndicaDom (Oct 7, 2012)

How did you get busted? Would help some of us avoid prison.


----------



## Blow4Life (Oct 7, 2012)

Fuck. it was inevitable. Anything that big is bound to get popped. I needed too much help harvesting and word spread.


----------



## cdub5 (Oct 7, 2012)

damn man, if you dont mind me asking, what state did this happen in?


----------



## IndicaDom (Oct 8, 2012)

Blow4Life said:


> Fuck. it was inevitable. Anything that big is bound to get popped. I needed too much help harvesting and word spread.


Ahhh, I see. That makes sense then, the very reason I only deal with professionals, a hard thing to come by in the world of cannabis cultivation. Hopefully you are more cautious this time and stay out of the court system.


----------



## birdmananyweather (Oct 8, 2012)

yeah man, harvesting a lb is a long and tiresome event even for two people.... let alone a perpetual with all that hardware and mass weight. jail DOES suck...BAD! but live and learn, it makes you appreciate things so much more and the ultimate keep you on your toes kinda thing for when you get out. It really sucks gettin' snitched on!!! It's always going to be a big money making business but it feels so much better knowing your safe and happy with what ya got. Good luck and when all the legalities are over with....you can breathe so much easier  One Love brother!!!


----------



## Blow4Life (Oct 10, 2012)

cdub5 said:


> damn man, if you dont mind me asking, what state did this happen in?


I don't mind, its all public knowledge now. It was in Illinois


----------

